# 1st Nor Cal 2009 Outbackers Rally Pictures



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK I hope this works: Click here

Will edit it better when I get time and maybe move the pictures to another site that lets you view larger pictures.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's smore pictures!

Click Here


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures!!!!

Any chance you can add a name to the members face?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the photos. I always enjoy looking at Outbacker get-togethers.

Mark


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Have you picked dates for next year? We missed this year but are hoping to attend next year!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

BeachHut said:


> Have you picked dates for next year? We missed this year but are hoping to attend next year!


We are thinking July of 2010 in Lake Tahoe


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Awww... camping, food, new friends, does it get any better than that!! We would love to attend our first Outback rally! Great photos!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome Bill! Thanks for sharing!


----------

